# How to tell if chicken is ready with NO meat thermometer.



## TuNiX

Hey guys i went to the grocery store today for a quick meal and i saw some boneless chicken breasts i came home and cooked one in the frying pan and it looked okay i cooked one side for 6 or 7 minutes then the other side for about a minute. however right before i was going to eat it my roomate infromed me that it was unsafe to eat this without a thermometer that says the internal tempurature should be 170. however i dont own one and im a poor college kid so i cant afford to run out and drop 8 bucks on one. is there any way that i can cook this super slowly or is there some way i can tell if its done and safe to eat??

thanks in advance.


----------



## Constance

I didn't have a meat thermometer for years, and my mom and grandmothers never did. We just learned by experience.

After you brown the chicken on one side, turn it over, lower the temp just a little, and partially cover skillet with lid. When that side is nicely browned, it should be done. Stick a fork in it and press with spatula. If no pink juice runs out, it's done. 
If you do find the chicken is still pink inside when you cut into it, set it on a paper towel in the microwave, cover with another towel, and nuke for 45 seconds or so. Don't overdo it or it will be hard as a brick.


----------



## velochic

I agree... if the juices run clear, it's cooked through.  I think maybe 1 minute on the second side was a little bit too little (depending on the thickness), but you can always put it back in the pan if when you cut into, there is a little bit of pink.  I have to say that I disagree about nuking it in the microwave.  If you've taken the time to pan fry it to keep it tender, any amount of time in the microwave is going to make it tougher.  Just return it to the method of cooking you were already using.  JMO.


----------



## TuNiX

Thanks for your help guys i took a piece of it and i put it into a ziplock back and i beat it untill it was pretty thin about less then an inch to be precise. i then places it in another ziplock back with milk and bread crubs and i soaked it for a bit then i placed it into the pand and cooked it for about 8 minutes i then flipped it over and started cooking the other side for a few minutes and i cut into it to check if it was done, there was still a lot of pink so i cut it up into smaller pieces and i started cooking the little pieces on their sides that i just cut open. 

anyways it turned out great i ate it with steak sauce and ranch, odd combo i know but still amazing. the best part is i don't have salmonellae!

Thanks again!


----------



## GB

Since you were pounding it thin you would not have been able to use a thermometer on it anyway. 

I agree with the others. Looks for clear juices. the meat will also be opaque


----------

